# west battle lake (pics)



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

heres a couple that me and a friend got last night


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like someone's eatin' good! Congrats!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

they tasted good alright we could have caught more but we thought we had 12 so we came back they were hitting fast it was fun best part we didnt catch a single rock bass


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

what were you using and how deep?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

14 feet speed trolling with super shad raps we were after muskies but caught these instead we let one go that was 27.5 inches


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Guess I need to quit fishing OT, the bite has been slow with small fish.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Man that makes me hungry just looking at them...thats pretty sad looking at dead fish....FINE EATIN! Nice work


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Got these earlier in the year on the local river spot we got.


----------

